# BIG Poultry and small Animal Swap



## farmerjan (Sep 5, 2021)

Just in case anyone in the Virginia or surrounding areas is interested... there is a BIG poultry and small animal swap at Joel Gillman's place Gilmanor Farms on Sept 18th.  You can find info on the web but the address is 12187 Chewning Rd, Glen Allen Va.  Easy to find on the web.... only a few miles (about 6-7 miles?) off I-64.  I believe it is exit 173, Rockville... there used to be a huge event called field day of the past held right down the road if anyone ever went there... but they moved that, down to Amelia last year after losing the 30 + year lease they had there... 
It is getting bigger every year and there are lots of vendors with animals, but it has expanded to a huge "Flea Market"  type thing... people bring crafts, flowers, plants, old "junk" antiques....
So if anyone wants to meet up there.... I am going as usual, to hobble around for the last time on these old knees, so that next year I will have the NEW KNEES.... Maybe we can meet up and have a BYH get together???? LUNCH ???? 540-290-8073 if you go, let me know.  I met @Mini Horses this last spring and we had a great time.  
Come early to look around... it supposedly starts at 8 but there are people there at 6 to buy and the good stuff goes fast.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 5, 2021)

And I'm meeting up  on 9/18!!    Y'all come.

There's several acres of parking and it filled up!!  Wear your best walking shoes.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2021)

That sounds like fun!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2021)

Pictures!!


----------

